# Jewelweed



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

Really don't know but thanks for bringing it up.
Jewelweed is usually found growing with stinging nettles along water courses under the canopy of trees. (Itchweed)
If you get into the itchweed break some jewelweed up and rub it on the itch. It's the Indian cure.


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

I know it's good for pollen as the bees come out of the flower covered in it, not just in the baskets.
Not certain about nectar yield but they sure are drawn to the flowers by something.


----------



## Kuro (Jun 18, 2015)

In my neighborhood, jewelweed was really popular last October, even during the English ivy flow. I think bees collected pale-yellow pollen but am not sure about nectar. In this video, the bee crawled deep into the flower, so she may have reached nectar. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0omSxSDKhOA


----------



## Bobee5153 (Jul 31, 2017)

Kuro said:


> In my neighborhood, jewelweed was really popular last October, even during the English ivy flow. I think bees collected pale-yellow pollen but am not sure about nectar. In this video, the bee crawled deep into the flower, so she may have reached nectar. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0omSxSDKhOA



Thanks everyone for your comments. That video by JC is quite interesting. Along with the Jewelweed, poison ivy is quite prevelant. It also is in bloom. It's quite ironic that jewelweed is growing with itchweed and it's an antidote for those sensitive. Happily I'm not, at least not the vine variety. I have a ton of jewelweed in bloom right now and I have been watch carefully to see if the honeybees were on it and I haven't experienced any but the goldenrod and aster are also blooming and they seem more active on them. That's why I asked the question. I'll keep looking. Thanks again all.


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

Wow. I noticed a bunch of bees with white stripes on their heads at my last inspection. I was wondering if it was some type of genetic thing. I guess it might be jewelweed or some other pollen on their heads. Thanks for posting this


----------



## Arbol (Apr 28, 2017)

aunt betty said:


> It's the Indian cure.


We're known as Native Americans, not Indians, we're not from India.


----------

